# AD: Sunbelt Software, Antivirus, Firewall and more.



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2010)

Sponsored Advertisement Links.

*VIPRE AntiVirus for your PC* 
VIPRE $5 Off
VIPRE Antivirus is high-performance antivirus software that doesn't slow  down your PC like older, traditional security products. You can kiss  your antivirus bloatware goodbye. The press loves it, and VIPRE has been  VB100 and  ICSA certfied, which means you get world-class  protection.  Protect your PC from 'being owned' by bad guys with our free 30-day  trial! (with registration)

Tired of that old antivirus program that makes your PC slow down to a  crawl? Interrupting what you are doing with slow scan times, causing  problems and nagging you? Time for a change to next-generation  antispyware that IS NOT a resource hog!

*Sunbelt Personal  Firewall *
Protect yourself from hackers. Secure your PC with a 100% free firewall  download. Get the full version free for 30 days. Sunbelt Personal  Firewall (SPF) was called "our favorite" by PC Magazine.

*iHateSpam* 
Eliminate annoying spam from your Outlook inbox with award-winning  anti-spam software. iHateSpam is a superior Outlook spam filter for  personal PC use delivering reliable email security blocking spam,  filtering phishing scams and junkmail. Download and try it free! PC  Magazine gave iHateSpam 5 a whopping 4.5 Stars.

*CounterSpy
*CounterSpy is a powerful spyware and malware remover but treads lightly  on system resources. Now, you don't have to choose between PC security  and PC performance. With CounterSpy you get:


 Advanced Anti-Malware technology
  Kernel-level 24/7 Active Protection
  Boot Time Scans kill rootkits
  Small memory footprint
  Runs great on Windows Vista and XP!


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 24, 2010)

Damn!  I just renewed my licenses over at Sunbelt about a month or two ago!  

And I went to them based on your recommendation, too!  Been happy with 'em.  NO viral infections on our computers...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2010)

Vipre's the only anti-virus software for PC's I'm recommending lately.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 24, 2010)

My work laptop runs Norton.  Also known as resource-sucking vampire program.  Home PC and wife's laptop are on Vipre; much less headache.  Faster updates, smoother updates...


----------



## Carol (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm gonna put Vipre on my netbook


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 25, 2010)

Use the $5 off link, MT gets credit when people use the links.


----------

